# RCI -Getaways, members only?



## anteween (Feb 12, 2008)

Are the RCI getaway weeks for members only?  Or will they sell them to anyone?


----------



## lprstn (Feb 13, 2008)

They are for members only.  However, RCI has several programs they offer employers or sale memberships to to open up some of the resorts to the public.  Also, you can find pretty good deals on rentals here at TUG and redweek.com


----------



## geekette (Feb 13, 2008)

RCI utilizes many online outlets to rent out weeks so no, they aren't just for members.  Using RCI's website to obtain the weeks would be restricted to members, tho.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 13, 2008)

*Rental Outlets*

One of the outlets is www.getawayweeks.com, also there is a military outlet and a government employee outlet (addresses escape me) plus many more.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 13, 2008)

check out these sites;

http://tr.triprewards.com/TripRewards/control/mbse_advanced_search /
http://www.rciholidaynetwork.com/hn/default.asp


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, different information that in the past.  If you are saying for RCI members only, do you know that to be a fact?

In the recent past, non-members referred by members could get EVs and LCs.  There was even a 3-year _non-membership_, a flat-fee 3-year Guest Certificate fee, so that the non-member could do as many as they wanted.

Has that changed?  If so, I missed that.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe that this site is currently their main outsider outlet ...

Wyndham Travel

Whenever I have looked (and I have not done this that much) I find things available only to members that is not on the above site.  So, if you are a member, you need to look at both.  

The rule for something on the RCI member site is that if the cost is over $500, you can obtain it for a non-member and do not need a guest certificate.  Under $500, you do need a certificate.  (At least, that is what a VG told me about a month ago when I asked.)


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2008)

This mentions both the $500 figure and a long-term Guest Certificate.  There are other threads where the long-term non-member EV benefit is available:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46009&highlight=RCI+guest+certificate+Extra+Vacations


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44130&highlight=rci+non-members

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43097&highlight=rci+non-members

Here it is, the official non-member membership post from madge, Post #13:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44349&highlight=member


----------



## JLB (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is the Madge-free, official, latest word on how non-members go about using RCI, and I mean RCI RCI, with no need to search for alternate sites at higher prices, or any price:
- - - - - -

Hello,

_Thank you for your e-mail.

The Guest Pass program is still available.  The Partial Guest Pass is 
offered in both five and ten-year increments.  A five-year Partial Guest
Pass is $149US/$157CD.  A ten-year Partial Guest Pass is $249US/ .  By 
purchasing a Partial Guest Pass, there is no need to charge the 
$59US/$52CD Guest Certificate fee every time a confirmation is made for 
the guest, and transactions are unlimited.  A separate Partial Guest 
Pass must be purchased for each guest.  

Members who no longer own at an RCI-affiliated resort may continue their
subscriptions to use Extra Vacations and Last Call.  However, they must 
have been a qualifying member who did own at an affiliated resort 
previously, and their membership must have remained active.

We hope this information is helpful.

Sincerely,

E-Communications 
RCI - North America_
- - - - - - - -

Of course, most clarifications from RCI raise at least one additional question.  In this query I had attempted to determine how former owner/RCI members might be treated differently from never-owners.

The way I read this, former owner/RCI members continue their RCI membership *at the full price*, while never-owners get the *greatly-discounted price *of $249 for 10-years.  Both would have the same benefits, EVs and LCs only.

The only benefit I can think of in continuing at full price after you no longer own an RCI-affiliated resort is that if you purchase one again you would not have to pay an initiation fee to re-enlist.

It's that the way y'all interpret it?


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 19, 2008)

I was asking a similar question, in a somewhat different fashion, but essentially looking for the same information.  So did someone else.  As a result, I've gathered the following information about getaway type weeks available to non-members:

Thanks, Surfer

I have actually now found what I was looking for among the responses in another thread where someone asked basically the same question but a different way. I'll post them here, as well as some I found through searching, in case anybody else follows this looking for answers:

www.condodirect.com, which looks to be excess II inventory (?)
RCI is Holiday Network at www.holidaynetwork.com 
http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/
http://www.rciredemption.com/
http://allresorts2go.com/index.html
http://lastminuteusvacations.com/
And DAE's free membership provides last minute rentals also.

__________________
JLB, when I called RCI about the guest pass program, I was told that if someone gave me a guest pass, I essentially would then use their account to view availability.  Not really a good deal for the owner.  However, as with all things RCI, who knows if that was accurate?


----------



## tombo (Feb 19, 2008)

You can join RCI by simply listing a resort, unit, and week that you claim to own. I assume the same goes for II. They are not going to call the resort to see if you actually own the week, they just want the credit card membership payment to be good and you are a member. I know this to be true because I called RCI to join the day I bought my first timeshare resale. I was not listed at the resort or at the county courthouse as the owner for over 60 days and I was an RCI member, no questions asked.


----------



## gomike (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you have to deposit your week in II to have access to their Getaways?

What are getaways priced at?

Do Westin or Marriott properties ever show up on getaways?


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, yeah.  If the member gave you their online info, you could search thataway.  I am assuming the guest would have to call a guide to purchase anything.  The logical way of doing it would be for the member to get stuff for the Guest in the Guest's name, and have the confirmation sent to the Guest, the GC fee being _prepaid_.

The details of how it works would be explained to those who are doing it.

The discussions I recall from the past concerned folks unfamiliar with timesharing asking about buying somewhere, one here in Branson in October.  The eventual answer was that they did not have to buy because there are plenty of EVs or LCs.



In The Pink said:


> ]JLB, when I called RCI about the guest pass program, I was told that if someone gave me a guest pass, I essentially would then use their account to view availability.  Not really a good deal for the owner.  However, as with all things RCI, who knows if that was accurate?


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2008)

No.

More than they usetabe.

Don't know.



gomike said:


> Do you have to deposit your week in II to have access to their Getaways?
> 
> What are getaways priced at?
> 
> Do Westin or Marriott properties ever show up on getaways?


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is the response I received from RCI:
The partial Guest Pass is not a membership. It is an option for already existing members to allow partial account access to family or friends. The account holder must express an interest to add a Guest Pass. Please have our member contact us. We will be happy to provide them with additional information.

Kind Regards,

K. Griffin
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------

